# New girl here.



## missjade (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, I'm Jade, 19 years old. Very new to training. I previously went to the gym and only did cardio but my sister has convinced me to step in to the weights room. I have zero strength at all, I can't even squat the bar on a smiths machine so I'm hoping to increase my strength.

I'm in Uni so can't train the same time as my sister and in June I'm going to Glasgow so I want to have a routine together before I go.

My diet is pretty consistent, I have gonutrition whey isolate 90 2 shakes a day. Breakfast I add blueberries and oats to my shake. Around 10am I'll have scrambled eggs or bananas on toast. I love Brazil nuts anyway and I've been told they are good for me so I eat these throughout the morning during lectures etc. Lunch I'll have whatever my mother has made for me, chilli or spag Bol, which I warm up. I've bought those protein pancakes and a special sauce from my gym.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome, put diet into www.fitday.com or similar and post up fats, carbs, protein and total cals. Also training toutine. There are some very switched on girls here who would be able to help.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Jade, welcome to the board... loads of good info and help on here for you


----------



## Missing (Mar 7, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello nice avi!!


----------



## missjade (Mar 10, 2014)

Just want to add I don't want to lose any weight I just want to be stronger


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

missjade said:


> Just want to add I don't want to lose any weight I just want to be stronger


You still need to put diet up as the girls will probably be having you eat a lot more!!

Good luck.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

missjade said:


> Just want to add I don't want to lose any weight I just want to be stronger


Start a journal! you can put exactly what your doing now! and we can tweek and change it to help with your goals


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome...


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

@missjade hiya, as hunting ground says there very knowledgeable ladies on here even have a look at their journals it will give you some idea of what they are eating etc...except for @Keeks all she eats is orange flavour shreddies....good luck


----------



## jadeehart (Feb 17, 2014)

Welcome! My name is Jade and I'm also 19 :thumb: I've been doing this for around 6 months and have seen some pretty good progress! Message me if you wanna chat x


----------



## missjade (Mar 10, 2014)

Jay.32 said:


> Start a journal! you can put exactly what your doing now! and we can tweek and change it to help with your goals


Thanks I'm happy to read for a little bit. If I'm looking to get a bit stronger what would be better a full body or split routine?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

It begins.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

missjade said:


> Thanks I'm happy to read for a little bit. If I'm looking to get a bit stronger what would be better a full body or split routine?


split routine IMO.

4 DAY SPLIT EXAMPLE

Day 1 chest & biseps

day 2 legs

day 3 back & traps

day 4 rest day

Day 5 shoulders & triceps.


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

welcome. as said before get a journal up as some of the girls on here are very switched on.


----------



## missjade (Mar 10, 2014)

Just seen how much sugar is in a banana so I won't be eating those anymore lol


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

missjade said:


> Just seen how much sugar is in a banana so I won't be eating those anymore lol


Bananas are very good post workout, specially after cardio.


----------



## Missing (Mar 7, 2014)

missjade said:


> Thanks I'm happy to read for a little bit. If I'm looking to get a bit stronger what would be better a full body or split routine?


i would go with concentrating on the compound movements first- then you can really work on your form (upload vids here) and then once thats perfect then start adding the weight on

great pic by the way


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

missjade said:


> Just seen how much sugar is in a banana so I won't be eating those anymore lol


but the rest of the good stuff makes up for it, dont get youre refined sugar mixed up with fruit sugars(Fructose)

have a read

http://www.livestrong.com/article/546655-does-the-body-process-fruit-sugars-the-same-way-that-it-does-refined-sugar/


----------



## hollisbball (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey,

Welcome to the forum, I'm a new kid on the block here too and I'm still alive after 1 week so it's going well :thumb:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

missjade said:


> Just seen how much sugar is in a banana so I won't be eating those anymore lol


A little bit of what you like won't do any harm . As said, a good time to eat one would be post workout...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

NFS said:


> what ive just invisioned


No school today?


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

PaulB said:


> No school today?


nope teachers training day :laugh: i wish i was back at school, such a simple time in life :smartass: sorryfftopic:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

NFS said:


> nope teachers training day :laugh: i wish i was back at school, such a simple time in life :smartass: sorryfftopic:


sensible edit btw...lol


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

@missjade read these 2 stickies to get the very basics down.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/2444-tips-beginners.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html


----------



## missjade (Mar 10, 2014)

PaulB said:


> A little bit of what you like won't do any harm . As said, a good time to eat one would be post workout...


Was just something on this morning about the hidden sugar in foods. Tins of beans containing half your daily intake of sugar. Diet options having more sugar than full fat.

To be totally safe you have to eat and cook everything from fresh.

I do miss my cans of full fat coke!


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

johnnya said:


> sensible edit btw...lol


 :thumbup1:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

missjade said:


> Was just something on this morning about the hidden sugar in foods. Tins of beans containing half your daily intake of sugar. Diet options having more sugar than full fat.
> 
> To be totally safe you have to eat and cook everything from fresh.
> 
> I do miss my cans of full fat coke!


The sugar content of foods is nothing new in the bodybuilding world. Fat doesn't actually make you fat. I think you'll find you will be able to eat a lot more than you think when you're lifting weights. @RXQueenie has a good journal on here, have a look in the journal section.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PaulB said:


> The sugar content of foods is nothing new in the bodybuilding world. Fat doesn't actually make you fat. I think you'll find you will be able to eat a lot more than you think when you're lifting weights. @RXQueenie has a good journal on here, have a look in the journal section.


Thanks Paul. Welcome Jade


----------



## missjade (Mar 10, 2014)

PaulB said:


> The sugar content of foods is nothing new in the bodybuilding world. Fat doesn't actually make you fat. I think you'll find you will be able to eat a lot more than you think when you're lifting weights. @RXQueenie has a good journal on here, have a look in the journal section.


I can only eat what my mothers shopping budget will allow so I can't go crazy with meat. My protein will have to come from eggs and tuna mainly. I give my mum £10 towards the shopping and she will get me 8 chicken breasts and some steak medallions. All the money I get goes on petrol to and from Uni. I'll have tea in my Nan's once a week when she does liver, mash and peas!


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

welcome.


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

johnnya said:


> sensible edit btw...lol


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Missing (Mar 7, 2014)

missjade said:


> I can only eat what my mothers shopping budget will allow so I can't go crazy with meat. My protein will have to come from eggs and tuna mainly. I give my mum £10 towards the shopping and she will get me 8 chicken breasts and some steak medallions. All the money I get goes on petrol to and from Uni. I'll have tea in my Nan's once a week when she does liver, mash and peas!


what about student loan funds?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

johnnya said:


> @missjade hiya, as hunting ground says there very knowledgeable ladies on here even have a look at their journals it will give you some idea of what they are eating etc...except for @Keeks all she eats is orange flavour shreddies....good luck


 :lol: I've also now got the choc caramel ones too, and quark of course.

Welcome Jade. As people have said, loads of useful stuff on here, enjoy! :thumbup1:


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

missjade said:


> I can only eat what my mothers shopping budget will allow so I can't go crazy with meat. My protein will have to come from eggs and tuna mainly. I give my mum £10 towards the shopping and she will get me 8 chicken breasts and some steak medallions. All the money I get goes on petrol to and from Uni. I'll have tea in my Nan's once a week when she does liver, mash and peas!


This is the sweetest thing I have read in ages :laugh:

I miss my nan :crying: (sorry emotional breakdown)

Anyway welcome to the site :thumbup1:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Welcome to the board Jade.

You'll find some fantastic information on here, and the general tone of the conversations is a bit more civilised than some of the other BB forums.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Welcome to the board Jade.
> 
> You'll find some fantastic information on here, and the *general tone of the conversations is a bit more civilised *than some of the other BB forums.


You sure.....ya cvnt

:beer:

Joke


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard,I hope you enjoy the ritual bombardment of male hormones every girl gets when she joins :laugh:


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Like flys round **** :lol:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

johnnya said:


> You sure.....ya cvnt
> 
> :beer:


They usually are until you join in


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

hi an welcome to ukm


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

i never get this many replies 

and welcome


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> New guy joins - 6 Replies on his thread
> 
> New girl joins - 45 Replies on her thread
> 
> Lol


Thats what i was just about to say. 4 pages of replies. Biggest welcome thread ever!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

boutye911 said:


> Thats what i was just about to say. 4 pages of replies. Biggest welcome thread ever!!


and growing all the time! Welcome!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Might as well add to it.

Welcome


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Probably a dude.


----------



## Rodders27 (Nov 29, 2013)

Great to see more girls hitting the iron! Welcome!


----------



## missjade (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the welcomes


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi there


----------

